# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation > [SOLVED] Enable 3D acceleration(if supported) in Vmware

## Joelb955

#operaing systems tested on: ubuntu 10.04 and Linux Mint 9

This is if you get the following error in vmware tools:

              3D Graphics acceleration will be disabled
this computer does not have a 3D graphics system supported by vmware workstation.


Step 1.
ubuntu: click on the menu, Click on applications, click on accessories, now click on terminal.

linux mint: click on the mint menu, click all applications, now click accessories, now click on the terminal.

Step 2. 
mint & ubuntu: copy and paste the following into a terminal:
sudo apt-get update
it will ask you for your password.
sudo apt-get install driconf


Step 3. 
ubuntu: click on system, click prefrences, click 3D Acceleration.

Linux Mint: click mint menu, click prefrences, click 3D acceleration.

Step 4. mint & ubuntu: click image quality tab, Now click the button that says enable ST3 Texture compression even if software support is not available. MAKE SHURE IT SAYS YES!

Step 5. Enjoy the Games, and aero in vmware. Don't forget to say thanks.

----------


## updatelee

yup that worked thanks

UDL

----------


## Francus

wow, it works, and very easy!! :Very Happy: 

Many thanks

----------


## nanobahr

Thank you man ... you really saved my life ... i had that problem long time ago and didn't find a solve except at your topic ..

Thank you again .  :Popcorn:

----------


## ririx2

Amazing.. it works for me..

Thank you very much..

----------


## fjgaude

Well, it doesn't work for me and my Intel GMA HD graphics. I guess Ubuntu hasn't fully supported this particular graphics chip yet, or if ever. Notice my signature.

----------


## theplatapi

many thanks!

----------


## nu_mb

It dosnt work for me  :Sad:  i get this error message: 


What can i do to fix this ?
Nvidia GTX280  recommended driver activated

----------


## nickinss

many thanks

----------

